# hog pictures



## cro (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## cro (Jan 17, 2006)

that is a few of the kills but i have alot of pic of them by my traps. the little boy in one of the pics is my 6 yr old austin and he loves hunting deer but he loves to catch and chase hogs thru the woods. :sniper:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Great pics. Whats goin on with the little hog's shoulder? The one posted with your boy there.


----------



## cro (Jan 17, 2006)

that is the exit wound :sniper: the little piggy was on the run so my head shot was alittle behind the head and came out the shoulder


----------

